# Hymer 555 electric step



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi there folks,
I have just noticed a small switch fitted to the side of my entrance step on my '92 hymer 555 and wonder if it is a limit switch or is it for a warning light to say the step is down when travelling?
I have no power to the switch and it's in a pretty corroded state but if it's for a warning light or buzzer it would be nice to have it working.
Can somebody shed any light on the whereabouts of the power source as all the fuses are fine.

Many thanks in anticipation.....

Allan


----------



## bigx (May 16, 2005)

Hi
Im not familiar with you mh but on my 96 644 the fuse for the electric step is in the well for the leisure battery
Yours X


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

our 96 544 step switch was not working, the wire wont have power to it, its just a earth through the switch up to the hand brake switch so if you leave your step down then take the hand brake off the light on the dash stays on till the step is retracted you need to check continuity through the switch to make sure its working if all ok check under the back of the hand brake for an extra wire mine was attached but not making contact hope this helps the wire should go from a body earth trough the switch then to the back of the handbrake if its a newer Hymer it might have a warning buzzer this wiring i know nothing about


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

That sounds a sensible solution..... I will check it out and let you know how i manage


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Step switch*

Just a quick update on the switch...
I traced the wire all the way from the switch on the step, around the back of the fridge, along the rear of the sink and water pipes,round behind the toilet and shower tray,along the bed unit and eventually up behind the dashboard to a spare red light on the dash with no bulb in it!!!
It is an earth lead and the power is from the horn circuit (the earth being made when the step is down).
Many thanks for all help.

Safe motoring now!!


----------

